# Audison VRX 4.300, 1.500 & 2.150



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello guys,

Audison VRX 1.500 amplifier | eBay

Audison VRX 4300 amplifier | eBay

Audison VRX 2150 amplifier | eBay

These are my amplifiers but a friend of mine takes care of the sale. Here's my install where you can watch the entire history of my system > http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/4025-my-install-peerless-dls.html

The reason of the sale is I need to get rid of some pounds because this will also be a track car. For this reason I will probably replace the VRX amps with 2 Sinfoni Andante + 2 Sinfoni Allegro wich are very light !

Cheers !


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

Nice collection of audison VRX series amps. You must have paid a ton on these. I used to have the vxr 204, the one with wood trim. Very crisp and clean sounding amp. Good luck with the sale


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

There seems to be two listing for the VRx 4.300. Is there more than one for sale or two listings?


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Ghettocowboy, the retail prices for the 3 amps at that time were 1300E (1750$) for the big ones and 750E(1000$) for the small one. However, I paid a little less because I knew the dealer and he made me a nice discount  . The amps are indeed very clean and I never had any overheating issues with them but I don't listen to high levels also. There has been a lot of talk around here about the speed of these amps, some saying the Vrx lack some speed in the mid-bass and sub area compared to say the Brax. I won 3rd place at Emma European Championships Advanced category twice with the Peerless 8'' midbasses and Jl 10w6 sub. Since then, my mid-bass and sub speed improved dramatically with 2x Micro Precision drivers/door and Brax 10.1 sub + a larger closed enclosure. Those who have a soft low end with these amps should seek the problem somewhere else (install or enclosures). The only thing faster than this system is my Hd800 headphones powered by a Bada amp and sourced from an Emm Labs cd-player wich is waaay above any source found in car audio !

Salami, there's only one 4.300, don't know why my friend listed it twice but I think he forgot to add the "buy now" option on the first add !


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

2.150 is SOLD, 1.500 is pending payement, 4.300 still available !


----------



## daran10 (Mar 5, 2011)

fuscobal said:


> 2.150 is SOLD, 1.500 is pending payement, 4.300 still available !



2.150 is mine!!!


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Haha, happy to hear that daran10. Gave my friend some high-res pics made just after I took the amp out of the car. Did you get them ?


----------



## daran10 (Mar 5, 2011)

fuscobal said:


> Haha, happy to hear that daran10. Gave my friend some high-res pics made just after I took the amp out of the car. Did you get them ?


Yes I saw the photos. you are interested in selling the DRZ9255 or BRAX subwoofer?


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Not for the moment daran. I'm only selling the amps for weight reduction purposes. The Brax sub can be taken out of the car during track days so I don't have to worry about it !


----------



## daran10 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok friend. you have excellent equipment, thinking of selling them, I'm here.


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

2.150 & 1.500 are sold, 4.300 is pending payment !


----------

